# A muscle relaxant called Flexeul?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just arrive from my doctor office and i told him that i may have fibro so he prescibe me a muscle relaxant called Flex...10mg.I can't read what is on the prescription exactly,do you have any ideas about the whole drug name?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

There is a medication called "Flexeril". Maybe it's that?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes,does it do any good for IBS symptoms?Side effects?Thanks.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmm, I really have no idea what it does.I've never taken it. Maybe at the pharmacy they will give you a printout of more information?You can even call and talk to a pharmacist and ask, if you're nervous about getting it filled.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Spasman, I take flexeril when my fm gets bad. It's a muscle relaxant and does exactly that - relaxes the muscles. I haven't noticed it helping my ibs, but maybe others can tell you otherwise.The one thing I notice when I take it is I unable to do much, I usually take a pill and relax or lay down for awhile. Definitely, don't drive or operate machinery. I'm sure the pharmacist will tell you that.


----------

